# “The Whole Shabang!” From Oregon Pack Works



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

“The Whole Shabang!”
From Oregon Pack Works



In 2002 Oregon Packworks™ was formed, in a garage in Redmond, Oregon by Co-owners Dan and Marlene Bray, from there Co-owner Karl J. Findling a Oregon native with over thirty years of hunting, back packing, and outdoor experience along with Dan met and began to pool their talents to create a cutting-edge hunting pack system. 
With both Karl and Dan being backcountry hunters the idea of a truly interchangeable pack system began with their own fruitless search for that “Holy Grail” of a pack. A pack that could carry the necessary gear for an extended stay in the wilderness yet could become a smaller pack for day hunts. Years of trial-and-error led to the creation of Oregon Pack Works™ signature product, the Green Gate™ Pack system, and Oregon Pack Works™’ patent-pending “Universal” One is All™ suspension. Well that is where the “The Whole Shabang!” comes in.
I spoke with Karl and found him both knowledgeable, kind and patient person always available to answer my questions about the pack and other hunting related questions. This to me is a great plus when you buy or review a product to experience the customer support and there is no doubt in my mind Oregon Pack Works provides top notch support.
Combining five pack bodies allowing for 14 basic and up to 23 combinations this 6,000 cubic inch pack system converts to: lumbar only; rogue, and Orion Packs, and other combinations. Including a one is all suspension; Green gate, lumbar, hydration, overflow packs. If you are a day hunter that also heads out west for long hunts this pack will cover you for every hunt. The hydration pack compatible pack is available in camo patterns ranging from desert sage to coastal rainforest. With heavy duty stitching, zippers and durable water, burr, tear and puncture resistant quiet material only adding to the life span, makes this multi-use interchangeable ”universal” modular pack system the Holy Grail of packs.
Being a day hunter at this time myself this pack is over the top and with one of the field staff heading out for a several day bear hunt in the near future he has asked to use the pack. Ken has nearly 50 years of hunting experience and has drooled over this pack since I received it. So, come this bear season this pack will be heading out in the field in its entirety serving Kens every need. 
So, whether you need a day pack or the full blown “The Whole Shabang!” It truly is the only pack system you will ever need.
www.OregonPackWorks.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook/Garysbowhunting 
MOABHunting.com


----------

